# Hi all



## kenneth (Jul 12, 2009)

My own name is kenneth and i am a bricklayer and l am woundering where is the best place to go for work as a bricklayer in canada??AS i am moving over soon..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kenneth said:


> My own name is kenneth and i am a bricklayer and l am woundering where is the best place to go for work as a bricklayer in canada??AS i am moving over soon..


What is soon? The construction/bricklaying business is dicey in the winter climate. The weather in Toronto at present is wonderful, dry, above freezing and no snow although that will change on of these days. So house building continues. Meanwhile out in Alberta there are heavy snowfalls and very cold temperatures. You can be assured there's no bricklaying going on there at the moment.
As far as the best places for your trade you should consider Vancouver, Toronto, Calgary and Edmonton. Make sure you research the weather in these cities.


----------



## kenneth (Jul 12, 2009)

thanks auld yin im hoping to go as soon as weather get good maybe in vancouver or alberta,when do the weather improve their??



Auld Yin;2149 37 said:


> What is soon? The construction/bricklaying business is dicey in the winter climate. The weather in Toronto at present is wonderful, dry, above freezing and no snow although that will change on of these days. So house building continues. Meanwhile out in Alberta there are heavy snowfalls and very cold temperatures. You can be assured there's no bricklaying going on there at the moment.
> As far as the best places for your trade you should consider Vancouver, Toronto, Calgary and Edmonton. Make sure you research the weather in these cities.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

kenneth said:


> thanks auld yin im hoping to go as soon as weather get good maybe in vancouver or alberta,when do the weather improve their??


There is building all year round, weather permitting but will stop and start in winter weather. In Alberta it probably is about April before it becomes full- time for about 7-8 months.


----------

